# Is this tank suitable for a Betta fish?



## lilac2020 (Jun 15, 2020)

I have been trying to post a link but it seems it is not allowed. The tank is on ebay and called superfish start tropical aquarium kit. It says it is 25 Litres. Would this be okay?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

lilac2020 said:


> I have been trying to post a link but it seems it is not allowed. The tank is on ebay and called superfish start tropical aquarium kit. It says it is 25 Litres. Would this be okay?


Hi. Welcome to the forum.

Yes it would be big enough for a Betta. But only just. Bigger is always better.

You may find these links helpful;

The Nitrogen Cycle
Fishkeeping Basics
Betta Splendens Care Sheet


----------



## lilac2020 (Jun 15, 2020)

Oh thank you. I will not get it then if it is not big enough. I am struggling to find a suitable tank. Do you have a recommendation for one in the uk? Thank you for the links. I have read them.


----------



## lilac2020 (Jun 15, 2020)

Sorry to bother you but is this tank suitable? ciano white aqua 60 led tropical gladd aquarium. 58 litres. I saw it on amazon.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

lilac2020 said:


> Sorry to bother you but is this tank suitable? ciano white aqua 60 led tropical gladd aquarium. 58 litres. I saw it on amazon.


Yes, that'll be fine for a Betta.


----------



## lilac2020 (Jun 15, 2020)

LinznMilly said:


> Yes, that'll be fine for a Betta.


Thank you. I hope it is there at the end of the week. It is the last one!


----------

